# ..and the Prize for shittiest Games Designer in GW history goes to...



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Which GW Games Designer do you love to hate most? Why? Is he that bad?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Gav Thorpe. It bothers me to say this as I actually like the vast majority of the stuff he wrote, but after he completely ruined the Chaos Codex along with Alessio (another person I'm not a big fan of) it's hard to remember those older works. Sorry Gav, but you suck.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Probably Phil Kelly, guy needs to handle them side burns. 

Favorite is Gav Thorpe, he streamlined the chaos codex. Remember the nightmare with wargear and marks it was in 3rd and early 4th edition? So much easier to get a list going now. I sincerely hope he does codex grey knights, to fix their redonkulous wargear armory.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Matt Ward- we know you like the Ultramarines, I'm quite fond of them myself, but did you really have to jizz your pants whilst writing the Codex? Marneus Calgar's character page is stuck shut! Thanks Matt


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Gav Thorpe. It bothers me to say this as I actually like the vast majority of the stuff he wrote, but after he completely ruined the Chaos Codex along with Alessio (another person I'm not a big fan of) it's hard to remember those older works. Sorry Gav, but you suck.


I Have to second this, gav needs a few good kick in the balls, they a lead pip inserted in his...

er...

i mean...


ya he sucks!


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Gav Thorpe. It bothers me to say this as I actually like the vast majority of the stuff he wrote, but after he completely ruined the Chaos Codex along with Alessio (another person I'm not a big fan of) it's hard to remember those older works. Sorry Gav, but you suck.


yea sorry Gav but you done fucked up. Maybe you can fix this mess, then i will respect you again.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

5tonsledge said:


> yea sorry Gav but you done fucked up. Maybe you can fix this mess, then i will respect you again.


You know Gav doesn't work for the design studio anymore, right? It's going to have to be someone else that cleans up his mess.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

!!!

Gav's a great guy! Sure the Chaos Codex isn't the best, but the 3rd edition codex wasn't sunshine and rainbows either.

My vote's gonna have to go to Matt Ward.

"HERPA DERP, ULTRAMARINES R TEH BEBST CHAPTER EBER AND ALL OTHERS WANNA BE DEM FOREVA DERP"

And then there's C:BA....


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

Whomever had the great idea of making the Necrons and BA Team up in the new codex. Seriously I don't care if the entire Hivefleet is coming down on them the necrons should NEVER team up. Sorry for rant, I hate that story in perticular. WIll it get retconned? Only time will tell.

Matt Ward then..... He has been allowed to roam unchecked for too long. This space marine fanboy must be stoped. Who's with me?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

HelbrechtBT said:


> Whomever had the great idea of making the Necrons and BA Team up in the new codex.


Matt Ward....


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

Matt ward for the 7th edition fantasy demon codex. . . . .


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Gav Thorpe; i dont have an issue with making several "competitive" lists for my SMs but for my CSM it just seems that they didnt have any desire to make several of its units worth taking (the ENTIRE Fast Attack section for example). it seems to be TOO-watered down from my analysis.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Gav Thorpe, for cutting the balls off of Iron Warriors/Alpha Legion/Night Lords/Word Bearers and crushing them in the iron grip of streamlining.

Also Tsons got a massive kick in the teeth, because even though they're still in the codex they are complete herpadurp.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

We have a habit in my LGS of saying Matt Ward in the style of Matt Damon from Team America...it suits.

-BloodOBLOODBLOODBLOOD


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Matt Ward - For all his above mentioned dumbassery...

@Oldenhaller: Maatt Waard..... It works :biggrin:


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Right, I'm now finding myself in a very awkward position for two reasons.

1st - This kind of thread, whilst fair enough, could potentially deteriorate into people bashing, rather than discussing the various aspects of games design that person was responsible for. So don't people bash, because that is incredibly lame, just discuss what aspects of model, rules or codex etc design that you don't like.

2nd - I now have to be the one to ask that people ease off the Gav Thorpe bashing (shudder) and consider the following. 

Now I hate the CSM codex as much as anyone, but the old one was no great shakes, I mean how many people liked IW's because of the fluff and not because they were overpowered? 

How many people liked the Wordbearers or just enjoyed Daemon Bombing the shit out of people with overpowered Bloodletters and Daemonettes?

How many people cultist spammed the table for their Alpha Legion armies?

Those kinds of rules that people desperately want back so badly (and which I will admit added variation and flavour) are not the only ways to represent our beloved Legions. In fact they hamper it, by making people think "Oh the Word Bearers only use loads of Daemons" or "The Night Lords use all Raptors and are fast", the second example in particular is complete bollocks in regard to what that actual Legion is btw.

Also the Codex was incredibly confusing to people unfamilar (and in even some cases familiar) with it, and Gav did streamline is successfully, except he went too far.

But the Codex is still usable even today, although it is starting to age as the months roll on, but it's main problem is fluff and variation rather than strictly competitiveness. It's just people are assholes and think that Lash is the only way to play because they look up the internet and steal what seemingly works, without bothering to try things out for themselves.

Overall the old codex was overpowered in certain areas and a little too complicated, which meant that all kinds of shananigans could go own against people who didn't know anything about the army. Gav streamlined it but took it too far, but whose to say that the descision was all his? Maybe those were his instructions from the financial side of things?

Anyway I have spoken far to long defending someone whose version of the CSM Codex I find alot of fault with. But it's not as bad as people make it out, and what some people expect and want for the CSM's is never going to happen in a million years and so those people need to get a little more realistic. 

Also just to reiterate, peoples understanding of the Legions needs to be brought into question as well, White Scars are no more about all Fast Attack than the World Eaters are about charging at tanks with their Power Weapons drawn, those are just aspects of the Legions that constitute their main modus operandi, not their entire structure and tactical abilities.

Rant Over.

P.S I'm not Gav Thorpe lol :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

D-A-C said:


> Right, I'm now finding myself in a very awkward position for two reasons.
> 
> 1st - This kind of thread, whilst fair enough, could potentially deteriorate into people bashing, rather than discussing the various aspects of games design that person was responsible for. So don't people bash, because that is incredibly lame, just discuss what aspects of model, rules or codex etc design that you don't like.


Considering the question of the thread is "which designer is worst?" and not "which Codex is worst?" people bashing is pretty much what the OP is looking for. Gav deserves to be bashed for the abomination of a Codex that he helped create toward the end of his career.

Dear Gav: You suck.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> P.S I'm not Gav Thorpe lol :biggrin:


Quick, its Gav! GET 'IM! :laugh:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I dont really know names personally, but out of all the model sculpts I would have to say I dislike the Beastmen models the most. so whoever designed those.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

It's hard for me to choose...

I'd choose Gav Thorpe for making the current Chaos codex the yawn fest that it is (who cares you can build a competitive list when it's downright boring to play)- it's effectively shelved my chaos marines for a long time now. However, he _did_ create Inquisitor, one of my favourite games so that has to count for something.

As for Matt Ward, I dont like the fluff changes he's made to the Space Marines, but the Space Marine codex for the most part was a massive step in the right direction at the time that I can't hate him for it.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Right, I'm now finding myself in a very awkward position for two reasons.
> 
> 1st - This kind of thread, whilst fair enough, could potentially deteriorate into people bashing, rather than discussing the various aspects of games design that person was responsible for. So don't people bash, because that is incredibly lame, just discuss what aspects of model, rules or codex etc design that you don't like.
> 
> ...


Just quoting myself because I'm awesome.



Katie Drake said:


> Considering the question of the thread is "which designer is worst?" and not "which Codex is worst?" people bashing is pretty much what the OP is looking for. Gav deserves to be bashed for the abomination of a Codex that he helped create toward the end of his career.
> 
> Dear Gav: You suck.


"Hey I don't need to take lip from a frickin' girl". Lol that's a Cartman quote a couldn't resist. 



GrizBe said:


> Quick, its Gav! GET 'IM! :laugh:


Damn! I've been made! Quick, to the Gav Mobile! (sound of Batman music, as the van screeches out of my driveway lol)


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Adding to the Chorus...Gav Thorpe and his pal. And thank Tzeentch he is no longer around! He doesn't get a chance to bungle it further. 

Get me whomever wrote the BA or new DE codex anyday. They actually know the concept of "fluffy" and "playable". Mephiston exempted. 

And as for people saying the 3.5 codex was bad...sorry. but thic can be proven wrong on an etch-asketch. It may be a tad arcane (as many codices were then), but it allows for several utterly different, effective armies.

I mean, really. They could have used the space they wasted on padding (Really, GW, I'm a mag editor. Even I found the many half-pages of little CSM of different color shameless) to toss out lightweight, good legion/renegade rules. It's a lazy effort all around.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Adam Troke.

Lol high elvese are fsat and stuff even wearing heavy armour so shoudl havee SAFF anf go firsts and stuff before everyonee esle becauawse theyery faster and sstufff evne moreer thana theirr wwooddd elfff cousssins coss theyy fasast and stuff.

Fucking dick.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Robin Cruddace. No other codex writer is so full of "weird-rules-and-units-penmenship-diarrhea". Half of his shit is pure gibberish and makes little sense ruleswise, the other is either OMGCHEDDAR or pure liquified bowelsauce. 

Second place is clearly Matt Ward. Yeah, we get it. Marines make your willy go bonkers. But why is your fluff writing of similar quality to that of C.S. Goto?
Not to mention that abominable sausagefest of cheese that was the 7th ed. fantasy deamons armybook.

Seriously, even Gavin Thorpe is a genius compared to these guys.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Dear Gav: You suck.



This sums everything up extremely well. Gav has scarcely (imho) made decent and balanced things...its either been waaaaay to good or really shitty, often brutally mixed in each book. See Wraithlords vs Swooping hawks or Possessed vs Berzerkers or other examples.

It wasnt a huge surprise to see both him and Alessio get the boot. Alessio hasnt been there and thus not had the same time to ruin things as Gav had, and thats the only thing that keeps him from competing for the title. However he did manage to team up for the clusterfucks that are Codex CD and CSM :cray:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Alessio's 6th Edition Skaven were awesome - among the most balanced.

Before Crudass got his teeth into them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I too hate Robin Cruddace for making nid fluff waaay overpowered (nids immune to pulse rifle fire-give me a break!) and for getting rid of the awesome system of stat boosting that the old items gave. Oh and removing eternal warrior on synapse creatures which nerfs warriors again.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

vote for mat ward

it's a hit and miss with this guy. the space marine and orcs and goblins book but then goes on to write the fantasy daemon book.... i shake my head in disappointment at this guy


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Ward, having the Necrons and Imperium team up is utter dribble. No, just no. I only accept the Imperium teaming up with Eldar or Tau, nothing more. Even then it must be a rare occasion.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

> Now I hate the CSM codex as much as anyone, but the old one was no great shakes, I mean how many people liked IW's because of the fluff and not because they were overpowered?
> 
> How many people liked the Wordbearers or just enjoyed Daemon Bombing the shit out of people with overpowered Bloodletters and Daemonettes?
> 
> How many people cultist spammed the table for their Alpha Legion armies?


I played iron warriors based off the fluff, and my lgs had both an alpha legion player and a word bearers play who did the same.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Gav it is.

I spent a lot of money making badass NL and WB armies only for everything to become fubar'd. 

But what infuriated me more was the release prompted an obsession with Red Corsairs. Urgh! Chaos is about legions! Leave space pirates to DE!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had an Iron Warriors army since 2nd ed. I liked their look and the no-nonsense approach to butt-kicking.

I don't even know if he's still around but my vote is for Nigel Stillman. He wrote 2 or 3 army books a version or 2 ago in fantasy: Lizardmen, Bretonnians, and I think Dwarves.

Lizardmen were mostly fair, other than the point sink Slann,which were either over priced or over powered.

Dwarves were bad enough before he got ahold of them. 

The real travesty was Bretonnians. Rules that made no sense. Blatantly overpowered magic items. And 'special' cav rules which were common throughout Europe in the middle ages.

If he's gone I hope he stays that way.

. . . and a bump to Gav Thorpe codex-diluter extraordinaire.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It's rather sad that there are so many to choose from. My vote goes to Robin Cruddance. While he made IG very powerful he over-costed many things and then we have the Tyranid Codex. An okay codex that on it's own is alright. Trouble is it is utter garbage compared to the previous one. The nid codex now is like a sad drawn out joke. It's pretty much wrong with every sentence.

Gav, Alessio, and one or two others all suck as well.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> I played iron warriors based off the fluff, and my lgs had both an alpha legion player and a word bearers play who did the same.


I played Word Bearers, mainly because of the fluff, and the character of the army. I then sold them.

But NOW, I play some combination of 3 chaos armies, and even then I can't make a competitive list past something like 1500pts, I don't have any fast attack because the stats are just poor. Elites are largely poor, the only really decent thing in that codex is the troops. They might have been half decent in the 4th edition rules, but in 5th Edition, they are just balls. 

Now onto the other army I play, Space Marines, not too bad, but again, they aren't as competitive after a certain point limit (I think it's around 2000pts or so). But they do play well in apocalypse with nice Datasheets and such, something I don't think chaos get (another downer...). 

So, to the creator of the Chaos Space Marine codex, thanks for making it understandable for the 8 year olds that play. But thanks for ruining it for everyone else . 

To the creator of the Space Marine codex, thanks for the new varients, but, I don't like the uncompetitiveness of them

All in my opinion...

So, Matt Ward and Gav Thorpe?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Got to say gav is my least favorite, just do to the blandness of the new CSM codex. That and the fact he never admitted once to going even a little to far, and when anyone ever mentioned this fact to him he blames the gamers. Seriously I have gotten over the weirdness of the codex, but the overwhelming focus on the blandest elements of CSM in the fluff, and the units is what really gets me.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Who came up with the idea to make all the armies cookie-cutter to begin with?
That one.
Whoever the hell it is.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Unlike a lot of the people here, I'm not going to say Gav Thorpe. He ruined my favorite army from 40k, and there was some stupidity in the Dark Elves book, but there are also good qualities to him as well. The organization of the CSM codex is superb, and Dark Elves got a nice powerful army book that for the most part required skill (Although it all requires skill in 8th.)

Matt Ward however, doesn't have such good qualities. All Marines all the time, with stupid stupid stupid decisions all-round. He wrote the Daemons army-book in 7th, the most retardedly overpowered thing ever. 'Nuff said.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> You know Gav doesn't work for the design studio anymore, right? It's going to have to be someone else that cleans up his mess.


Oh so he has no redeming chance.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Matt Ward. Fanboy Smurf. The C:SM codex fluff-wise was horrible because i just hate reading about smurfs and the Special characters filled with Smurf goodness. I really wanted to rip every smurf entry in that book, but if did then the codex probably wouldnt have any pages left. haha.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Dark Elves got a nice powerful army book that for the most part required skill (Although it all requires skill in 8th.)


What you talking about? Throw six dice at a mega-spell and you're sorted :biggrin:

Midnight


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

HelbrechtBT said:


> Whomever had the great idea of making the Necrons and BA Team up in the new codex. Seriously I don't care if the entire Hivefleet is coming down on them the necrons should NEVER team up. Sorry for rant, I hate that story in perticular. WIll it get retconned? Only time will tell.


:shok:
Excuse me, but um, could someone give me a page reference for this?


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> :shok:
> Excuse me, but um, could someone give me a page reference for this?


Blood Angels Codex
Page 16
Second Column
First Listing
955.M41 The Gehenna Campaign

A fluff that will live in infamy...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Blood Angels Codex
> Page 16
> Second Column
> First Listing
> ...


**MEGA FACEPALM**
With current fluff, that's just stupid.

BUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuut, it could be a hint at the future of the Necrons.
Perhaps they're being given a different, uh, psychology.

As it stands right now though. **MEGA FACEPALM**


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> **MEGA FACEPALM**
> With current fluff, that's just stupid.
> 
> BUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuut, it could be a hint at the future of the Necrons.
> ...


Man, if they change the Necrons to ANYTHING but "exist only to destroy all life"

I will lose all faith in GW writers. They already suffer from badass decay/worf effect as it is. They don't need to have their fluff nuterd as well.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Man, if they change the Necrons to ANYTHING but "exist only to destroy all life"
> 
> I will lose all faith in GW writers. They already suffer from badass decay/worf effect as it is. They don't need to have their fluff nuterd as well.


However, the Lords having actual intelligence would be acceptable, realising perhaps that he isn't likely to win the fight, so he just gives up and goes somewhere else.
That would make sense, if still a little bleh.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> However, the Lords having actual intelligence would be acceptable, realising perhaps that he isn't likely to win the fight, so he just gives up and goes somewhere else.
> That would make sense, if still a little bleh.


Now see, I'm totally fine with that. Necron Lords having intelligence to make tactical decision. Heck, some lords might even have disagreements on those tactics! 

But to suggest the ally with the living? "Fight along side" the living? I'll eat my gorram hat.


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear Robin Cruddace. 

Just because your guard army keeps losing to Tyranids does not mean It's ok to write both codexes the way you did. 

BAD Robin, BAD! Go to you room with no dinner!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

JJ for the dark angels codex.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> I played iron warriors based off the fluff, and my lgs had both an alpha legion player and a word bearers play who did the same.


There's a big difference between playing something broken based on the fluff and playing something purely because of the fluff and not the fact that they're broken.

I can't help but notice the armies you list as playing now are/were all top-tier cheese tournament builds (leafblower and dual lash, though wolves are also a top-tier army.)

I'm not saying it's wrong or bad to jump to powerful armies to keep having fun with the game, just that you might not have a leg to stand on here if you're arguing that people didn't play those chaos armies because they were broken but for some other reason. If that were true, you'd still be playing Iron Warriors as best you could with a codex that doesn't support it well mechanically.

Oh, and my vote goes to Matt Ward, since he's still a threat, as opposed to Gav Thorpe, who will be forgotten in time as the armies get updated to 5th.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

My vote goes to Mat Ward. There are other Chapters Mat, not just the Ultramarines, don't ever treat them as an afterthought again.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Peoples yeah thats right! *Stab*


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

RIVALBLACKWELL said:


> Peoples yeah thats right! *Stab*


The fuck? In english please?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

I realize that a lot of people have fucked up over the years, but Ward just wrote a bunch of really annoying slash fiction. That hardly ruins the rules in the codex itself for me.

My vote goes to Jervis. J fucking J. See, when I get mad about game design, I get made about consistently asshat-rific game design. And then taunting the world in the WordBearer articles about how they going to keep making mostly SM stuff and giving the design space that other races had previously. Cock.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> The fuck? In english please?


Oh looks like sombody doesnt know 40k talk... tisk *stab tisk


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> 2nd - I now have to be the one to ask that people ease off the Gav Thorpe bashing (shudder) and consider the following.
> How many people cultist spammed the table for their Alpha Legion armies


Really fast consider the following:

People bitched about six point cultist with the following OOP statline:
guardsmen. 6+ save.
special rules:
Infiltrate
Furious charge

not half a year later after every single hand converted cultist I had became obsolete but then orks came out. And now we had an entire army of the same shit with a higher weapon skill, and toughness. God. Damnit. And nobody complained.

Gav thorpe is a gigantic ******. He is just awful. He was given a single job and he fucked it up. That's all he's paid to do is write a new codex, and he failed, miserably. Reprinted fluff? Check. Ten pages of premade colors from GW's free make-a-marine? Check. Bafflingly costed units? Check. Useless Lords ensuring people would need to purchase another daemon prince? Check. Removal of all usable daemons? Check.

Everything about that book enrages me. All he had to do was put a little effort into it, just a little, and it would have been passable. It's obvious that it's a hacked together job and the end result being "Fuck my job". So fuck you Gav Thorpe. You are everything bad in this hobby beyond dashofpepper.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> Really fast consider the following:
> 
> People bitched about six point cultist with the following OOP statline:
> guardsmen. 6+ save.
> ...


Yep.
Well stated.
He jail-house raped the Chaos Codex.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder if it squeled?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

RIVALBLACKWELL said:


> Oh looks like sombody doesnt know 40k talk... tisk *stab tisk


... 40k talk? where do they teach that? the same place they teach you to sound like a moron?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

RIVALBLACKWELL said:


> I wonder if it squeled?


Certainly all of the Chaos players did.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

While Gav Thorpe raped the Traitor Legions, Jervis set about fucking up what was actually a good game. Under his direction, the game has gone away from being about tactics and emphasis on how you use your units on the table to netdecking and list building-- it feels like Magic The Gathering with miniatures. So while Thorpe managed to fuck up one of my favorite armies with one of the richest backgrounds in the game, Jervis managed to fuck up the game as a whole. So I think he wins the biggest dick in the universe award. 

That, and having met Jervis, he's also a dumb shit. The moron talked to me about non-Euclidian philosophy. Pseudo-intellectual twit... Eucledes was a mathematician who defined the properties of common polyhedrons, not a philosopher. Also, I think he gets off on hating fun. He seemed very sad, sitting at his little booth at Games Day while everyone went about doing everything EXCEPT talking to him.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

See ironically, tSoH and I agree that Jervis needs to be burnt at the stake, while drastically disagreeing on 5th ed. He thinks it's less tactical and that comparing lists online ruins it. I think it's dramatically more tactical (we shall never again use the phrase "earn it's points back"! Hurrah!) and that the online community has helped new players.

But hey, I played Magic too. I can honestly tell you that the phrase "netdeck" is bullshit. Netdecks didn't win. If you couldn't build a deck for shit then by all means, but as someone who spent a lot of time tweaking his so-called netdeck I can tell you that anyone who just played a deck from the web without testing, tweaking, retesting, carefully considering their meta and improving it would lose to the person who updated their netdeck. Magic is a game where people who innovate sealclub net-deckers left and right. Netdecking in magic will, at best make sure you're one step behind the meta in the worst possible way.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

LordWaffles said:


> Gav thorpe is a gigantic ******. He is just awful. He was given a single job and he fucked it up. That's all he's paid to do is write a new codex, and he failed, miserably. Reprinted fluff? Check. Ten pages of premade colors from GW's free make-a-marine? Check. Bafflingly costed units? Check. Useless Lords ensuring people would need to purchase another daemon prince? Check. Removal of all usable daemons? Check.
> 
> Everything about that book enrages me. All he had to do was put a little effort into it, just a little, and it would have been passable. It's obvious that it's a hacked together job and the end result being "Fuck my job". So fuck you Gav Thorpe. You are everything bad in this hobby beyond dashofpepper.


Say what you feel Waffles. Keeping it all bottled up can only hurt in the long run :laugh:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Alession "I FUCKED UP 40k" Cavatore is my all time biggest annoyance.

He's the only Human being I'd pay to see a Gorilla rape. Infact, the whole event might even give me a stiffy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:laugh: 

Honestly, the BA and Cron teamup didn`t bother me. See an oppurtunity, exploit it, the most logical way. Remember the necs place logic above all else. 


But the Sanguinor? Really?! 

_OMG we`re losing! No wait... Sanguinor`s here!_ *a few minutes later.*

_It`s alright. We won after all. _ 


:headbutt:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I wish all the said people would read this thread.

Open their eyes a little.
Or in Matt's case, stop him looking at Ultra-porn for one brief second.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

......3....2.....1.....launch the Thorpedo!

and that was the sound of impending doom for our beloved CSM's....DAMN IT GW ACTUALLY DO BACK GROUND CHECKS ON YOUR EMPLOYEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no more criminally insane of highly mentally incompitent please!


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> ... 40k talk? where do they teach that? the same place they teach you to sound like a moron?


Well... I guess jokes over...:suicide:


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> While Gav Thorpe raped the Traitor Legions, Jervis set about fucking up what was actually a good game. Under his direction, the game has gone away from being about tactics and emphasis on how you use your units on the table to netdecking and list building-- it feels like Magic The Gathering with miniatures. So while Thorpe managed to fuck up one of my favorite armies with one of the richest backgrounds in the game, Jervis managed to fuck up the game as a whole. So I think he wins the biggest dick in the universe award.
> 
> That, and having met Jervis, he's also a dumb shit. The moron talked to me about non-Euclidian philosophy. Pseudo-intellectual twit... Eucledes was a mathematician who defined the properties of common polyhedrons, not a philosopher. Also, I think he gets off on hating fun. He seemed very sad, sitting at his little booth at Games Day while everyone went about doing everything EXCEPT talking to him.


Well, at least now I have a name for my hate...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

My vote goes to Gav Thorpe for the Chaos codex, big chunks of useless army. great :fool:. 

And who ever thought up mega spells in WFB unish:


----------



## Aldhissla (Dec 3, 2010)

Matt Ward. That BA codex made my army cry, didn't even bother buying it. The minute I discovered the Sanguinor...And Astorath the grim... Trv kvlt Dimmu Borgir fanboy anyone?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Aldhissla said:


> Matt Ward. That BA codex made my army cry, didn't even bother buying it. The minute I discovered the Sanguinor...And Astorath the grim... Trv kvlt Dimmu Borgir fanboy anyone?


Isn't that a bit like complaining that the Space Wolves codex is "too metal"?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

turel2 said:


> And who ever thought up mega spells in WFB unish:


Right here this fucking lore of metal bullshit lose a third of your unit per successful cast. What the fuck hell. Biggest load of pig crap I've ever seen.

And I think it was matt ward? He redid the fantasy rulebook correct?


----------



## Aldhissla (Dec 3, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> Isn't that a bit like complaining that the Space Wolves codex is "too metal"?


More that to me, Astorath the grim, sounds like a name a thirteen year old boy who thinks he sounds 'dark' would give himself. I'm kinda surprised we didn't see an Abbath Doom Occulta in there.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aldhissla said:


> More that to me, Astorath the grim, sounds like a name a thirteen year old boy who thinks he sounds 'dark' would give himself.


Yeah, uh, have you read his fluff?
He's not like that at all; his name may sound corny, but his fluff is anything but.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

You tell em' Winterous!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> Right here this fucking lore of metal bullshit lose a third of your unit per successful cast. What the fuck hell. Biggest load of pig crap I've ever seen.
> 
> And I think it was matt ward? He redid the fantasy rulebook correct?


Yup. Although he had a team of shitlings underneath him.

Here's what's wrong with Fantasy - 

Movement
- Charges
- Marches
- All Other Forms of Maneuvering

Magic
- Power Dice Generation
- Dispel Dice Generation
- Generic Magic Lores
- Magic Resistance

Shooting
- Guess Weapons
- Breath Weapons
- Throwing Weapons

Combat
- Supporting Attacks
- Charges (again)
- Combat Resolution

Generic
- Army Wide Stubbon
- Battle Standard Bearers
- ASF
- Psychology
- Fear/Terror
- March Blocking
- Stubborn
- Cavalry
- Poison
- Cavalry
- Stubborn
- Magic
- Stubborn
- Magic
- Cavalry
- Magic
- Magic
- Stubborn
- Cavalry


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

So... you don't like Fantasy, eh?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh contrair. I love it. Hate 8th Edition and that it would have been more suited in the cats litter tray, but no, Fantasy's awesome, better than 40K anyday.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Oh contrair. I love it. Hate 8th Edition and that it would have been more suited in the cats litter tray, but no, Fantasy's awesome, better than 40K anyday.


Then get outta the general 40k board


----------

